# Rusting wheel hub on new car



## MSC (Nov 6, 2019)

In the Houston area, Nissan is selling new Kicks with rusting wheel hubs and covering it with plastic wheel covers. Upon complaining, the consumer rep mentions that there is nothing Nissan can do and it is really a dealer issue. It is obviously a low quality part that they are selling and making dealers accountable for it. Instead of doing the right thing the consumer rep has the audacity to say - sorry that our action of not doing anything is not what 'you wanted' to hear. At a minimum they should have replaced the parts and offered an incentive of some sort.

Nissan is unwilling to stand by their own product and that is just downright disgusting. The photo is from a new Kicks that was bought a week before the photo was taken.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So what is the issue? You don't want to buy more expensive rims that will cover that or even hub caps? That is not the wheel hub, its simply a metal protective cover. Have no fear in a couple of years the rims will match.


----------



## MSC (Nov 6, 2019)

So are you saying that Nissan should continue selling new cars that have parts that are rotting on the dealer lot?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its not rotting on the dealer lot. Its a steel cap protecting the hub, that is exposed to the elements and will inevitably take on the patina of rust. You will see it on many cars and if you look even closer you will see some makes and models that do not even have such a cover and the hub nut is exposed. Upgrade to alloy rims or hubcaps.
I am sorry but your complaint is that you purchased one of Nissan's least expensive vehicles in a lower trim level.


----------



## MSC (Nov 6, 2019)

So because it is the base model you are allowed to sell a new car with a rotting piece, is that your justification.? Bizzare to say the least!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's not rotting its steel with a bit of surface rust. Nissan was being cheap and did not use stainless steel for them nor did they coat them. I guess because they are usually covered with hubcaps or by alloy rims they did not worry about it. 
Do you usually drive with them exposed? Surely those rims came with hubcaps.
If you want to be fastidious you could buy some gel rust remover, and use that on them. Let it do its magic for a few minutes and then rinse with water (just follow the instructions on the bottle), or you could sand them back to clean steel and put a couple of coats of clear coat on them.
Enjoy the car. Nothing is perfect in this world. The Kick is supposedly a fairly fun ride.


----------

